# Paarungsverhalten?



## Teich Greenhorn (23. Apr. 2011)

Hallo allerseits,

ich glaube bei meinen Fischen spielen heute die Hormone verrückt. Sie jagen sich durch den Teich, der gejagte Fisch legt sich auf dieSeite und die anderen Fische "buffen" in die Seite.
Der gejagte Fisch versucht dann sich in eine ruhige Ecke zu verkriechen und sich auszuruhen.
Handelt es sich bei diesem Verhalten um ein Paarungsverhalten?

Gruß aus dem Kehdinger Land

Thomas


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (23. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Paarungsverhalten?*

Hi Thomas,

was sinds den für Fische? Bei Goldfischen jedenfalls gehören solche Sadomaso-Praktiken zum normalen Laichverhalten

MfG Frank


----------



## Teich Greenhorn (23. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Paarungsverhalten?*

Hallo Frank,
also dieses Verhalten legen meine Goldfische, Sarasa's und __ Shubunkin's an den Tag.
Die Koi's jagen sich nur ein wenig und "buffen" sich in die Seite.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Regs (23. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Paarungsverhalten?*

Hallo Frank,
das sind Sarasa und Goldfische, sieht man doch 

Thomas da kannst Du Dich ja schon auf den schwatten Nachwuchs freuen und schon mal die Teich-Erweiterung planen *frechgrins*.


----------



## Eva-Maria (23. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Paarungsverhalten?*

Hi Thoms,
oder Du besorgst Dir 2 __ Sonnenbarsche, günstig wäre, wenn sie gleichgeschlechtlich wären
Dann hast Du auch kein Problem mit __ Goldfisch-/ bzw. Sarasa-Nachwuchs.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (23. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Paarungsverhalten?*

Hi Regine,

als ich die Antwort schrieb waren leider noch keine Fotos bei der Fragestellung eingefügt, die sind erst nachträglich dazugekommen


MfG Frank


----------



## Regs (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Paarungsverhalten?*

Hallo Frank,

ich hatte mich schon gewundert...


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Paarungsverhalten?*

die wollen alle nur Segs 

es könnte sogar vorkommen, das das Weibchen vor Erschöpfung stirbt oder gar aus dem Teich springt.


----------



## Doc (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Paarungsverhalten?*

ich schau grad vom Balkon zum Teich und was geht denn da? 

Massaker der Teichruhe xD

Die Fische jagen sich gegenseitig, meistens zwei hinter einem her (Goldfische) und die Mädels halten sich am Rand auf ... die KOIs wandern danach auch dorthin (glaub die fressen den Laich?) ... bedenklich?

Naja ... wennse den nicht fressen  habe ich wohl auch bald Goldfische zu verschenken 


Werd die jetzt erstmal allein lassen ... wollte doch Unterwasserpflanzen einbauen^^


----------

